#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Projeto de Rede Cabeada - UTP com alimentação

## nalvo

Saudações amigos do Under...

Segue em anexo, uma cópia de um projeto que estou executando aqui.

Trata-se de uma forma eficiente de se alimentar os switch´s, afim de evitar travamentos e de
se transportar dados e alimentação via cabo utp.

----------


## nalvo

Grande Márcio... ta sumido véi.... valew pela força ai....
A ideia de monta outra coisa eu ja to nela... mas ainda continuo agarrado com esse negócio... fazer o que né...

Grande abraço!!!!

----------


## Bruno

bacana nalvo lembrando que se alguem for usar switch que não seja 5 v pode trodar o ci 7805 pelo 7809 de 9 v ou o 7812 para 12 assim vai 

lembrando que este ci é de 1A caso o aparelho precise de mais basta colocar mais 1 em paralelo 

e lembrar que a soma de amperagem usada por todos os switch não pode ser superior a fonte

eu aki uso de outra forma construi um circuito como o nobreak porem da seguinte forma um trafo do 110v para 24v de 25A circuito para estabilizar e filtrar e proteger apos estabilizado com proteções eu faço a uma ponta de flutuação que carrega um banco de 4 baterias de 100A 2 ligadas em paralelo e 2 em fase tendo total de 200A em 24V que com a carga da bateria em 100% desliga o carregamento fica na flutuação outra ponta alimentos os sitwch de 9 V com o ci 7809 
caso acabe a energia a troca de alimentação da fonte vai automatico atravez dfe um rele rapido para o banco da bateria da mesma forma que o nobreak porem ele faz muito processo quando acaba a luz veja bem 12v dc para 110v AC depois 110v para 24V dc 
isto da uma perca de potencia e de autonomia

----------


## goplex

> Saudações amigos do Under...
> 
> Segue em anexo, uma cópia de um projeto que estou executando aqui.
> 
> Trata-se de uma forma eficiente de se alimentar os switch´s, afim de evitar travamentos e de
> se transportar dados e alimentação via cabo utp.


Cara mto bacana.!! gostei d mais..
uma coisa.. a tensão ai de saida da fonte, eh 48 vdc 15A.. certo.. por isso usamos o CI para reduzir a tensão para a quantidade correta de cada switch..ok!
Mas com a perda do cabo.. esses 48VDC 15A chegam a uma distancia de uns 3km? por que a rede ira ir aumentando.. e a voltagem tem q chegar neh... correto??
Agradeço a ajuda.. mto bom o post

----------


## Bruno

> Cara mto bacana.!! gostei d mais..
> uma coisa.. a tensão ai de saida da fonte, eh 48 vdc 15A.. certo.. por isso usamos o CI para reduzir a tensão para a quantidade correta de cada switch..ok!
> Mas com a perda do cabo.. esses 48VDC 15A chegam a uma distancia de uns 3km? por que a rede ira ir aumentando.. e a voltagem tem q chegar neh... correto??
> Agradeço a ajuda.. mto bom o post


boa pergunta 
amanha vou verificar quantos volts chega na ponta final sabe que nunca testei kkkk

----------


## sgtelecom

Que andei pesquisando:
CI 7812 e o 7912 = Maxima voltagem = 35V = Amperagem = 1A

Então alem deles, teremos que abaixar a voltagem, pois é de 48V o projeto original

Acho que sai mais barato comprar isto:




Input Voltage: 15-50V DCSuggested Input Voltage: Below 40V DCOutput Voltage: 12V DCOutput Current: 3AConversion Efficiency: 80%Input Capacitance: 50V 120uFOutput Capacitance: 16V 1000uFOperating Temperature: -10 to 80 deg CStorage Temperature: -30 to 100 deg CModel: HRD 05003Size (L x W x H): Approx. 2 x 1.9 x 1.2 inch / 5.2 x 4.7 x 3 cm

Cada Peça sai ao preço de U$ 2,53 ( Dollar ) 
Cada Peça sai o transporte de U$ 0,99 ( Dollar )

----------


## goplex

> boa pergunta 
> amanha vou verificar quantos volts chega na ponta final sabe que nunca testei kkkk


Bacana.. post o resultado!
aqui em bancada testamos que perde 3V a cada 100 metros, usando apenas 1 par (Branco/Marrom -Marrom)
nunca testei usando 2 pares.. deve perder menos.. e a solução pode ser essa ai mesmo.. usando CI.

----------


## gilbertoherzog

Grande Nalvo....solução profiossional mesmo. Achei muito bacana. Estamos próximos geograficamente...me mande um email se puder com algumas fotos do seu projeto se puder....estou interessado em ver como funciona. Abraço amigo!

----------


## nalvo

utilizem apenas 2 pares para a rede (vai dar só 10 mega bit), mas nao tem problema... escolha os dois outros pares para levar a energia (36 a 48v), unindo 01 para para positivo, e outro par para negativo.


nao tem erro... fica muito bom....


recomendo no final da rede, ao invez de você colocar um switch, coloque uma Routerboard, para que você possa
pingar nela... e monitorar.... uma vez que ela nao responder, é sinal de algum switch travado, assim você interrompe a 
alimentação e reativa (5segundos), suficiente para destravar tudo e voltar sem q o cliente nem fique sabendo...




abraços....




Nalvo

----------


## Bruno

> Que andei pesquisando:
> CI 7812 e o 7912 = Maxima voltagem = 35V = Amperagem = 1A
> 
> Então alem deles, teremos que abaixar a voltagem, pois é de 48V o projeto original
> 
> Acho que sai mais barato comprar isto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




vale lembar que os ci 79XX são negativos 
e bem lembrado o 78xx max é 35v 
faz tempo que não mexo com eletronica e não lembro de nenhum regulador de tensão que o input dele seja maior que 40 
ja usei o lm317 ele tem o input de 40V porem é um pouco mais complicado vc estabilizar a voltagem

----------


## Bruno

> utilizem apenas 2 pares para a rede (vai dar só 10 mega bit), mas nao tem problema... escolha os dois outros pares para levar a energia (36 a 48v), unindo 01 para para positivo, e outro par para negativo.
> 
> 
> nao tem erro... fica muito bom....
> 
> 
> recomendo no final da rede, ao invez de você colocar um switch, coloque uma Routerboard, para que você possa
> pingar nela... e monitorar.... uma vez que ela nao responder, é sinal de algum switch travado, assim você interrompe a 
> alimentação e reativa (5segundos), suficiente para destravar tudo e voltar sem q o cliente nem fique sabendo...
> ...



bom dia nalvo 
usando 2 pares para a rede vai dar 100mb
usando 1 par vai dar 10mb

----------


## nalvo

> bom dia nalvo 
> usando 2 pares para a rede vai dar 100mb
> usando 1 par vai dar 10mb


Você esta certo Bruno, a tensão maxima desse circuito integrado é de até 40volts, nos meus testes
funcionou muito bem, mas lembrem-se pessoal, esse circuito necessita de um dissipador de calor (plaquinha de aluminio),
vocês podem utilizar fontes de 36volts chaveada, fica show tambem....

----------


## labrbomfim

Onde encontramos para comprar?

Abraço.




> Que andei pesquisando:
> CI 7812 e o 7912 = Maxima voltagem = 35V = Amperagem = 1A
> 
> Então alem deles, teremos que abaixar a voltagem, pois é de 48V o projeto original
> 
> Acho que sai mais barato comprar isto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Bruno

sim Nalvo
eu tenho a rede cabeada praticamente com este esquema seu muda pouca coisa 
eu tenho uma que sai 24v e vai pros shwitch ai regulo com 7809 porem coloco 2 em paralelo 
pra ter um total de 2A max ai ele já esquenta menos 
e tenho outra rede que é um pouco mais complicada ela sai com 36V ai tem uns switch que são 18V ai regulo com o lm317 com os devidos resistores, os switch de 5 com os 7805 
como vc falou funciona muito bem 

sobre o input do 78xx max dele é 35 no datasheet algunas marcas vai até 40 
porem como ter a perca de vontagem decorrente ao cabo vai funcionar tranquilo 
não esquecendo do dissipador e uma pasta termica vai funcionar tranquilo

----------


## nalvo

100 metros depois da fonte, chega aproximadamente 45volts, onde é indicado um regulador de tensão mais eficiente,
porem, a partir dai a tensão começa a cair, aceitando assim muito bem o CI7805.
Fornecedores:
CI7805
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...ete-barato-_JM

Regulador de Tensão
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...ic-arm-avr-_JM

----------


## Bruno

> Onde encontramos para comprar?
> 
> Abraço.


eu compro meus componentes na http://proesi.com.br/

pessoal gnt boa la

----------


## Bruno

este segundo link que o nalvo passou é bom 
pois ele é ajustavel 
ta um pouco caro mais pra quem não tem conhecimento é show de bola 

agora quem quiser se aventurar basta procurar na internet sobre fonte estabilizadas 
e usar apenas a parte de estabilização 

ou usar os exemplos nos datasheets


e Naldo parabéns pelo topico pois me lembrei do under em 2002 2003 a onde os topicos era assim troca informações nada de receita de bolo

----------


## goplex

Pessoal! um duvida..
Segundo testes aqui em bancada! devido a bitola do cabo de rede ser fina, ira perder aproximadamente 3v a cada 100 metros.
Então usando uma Fonte 48V 10A, poderemos expandir a rede até 1600 Metros? suponho isto devido a perda do cabo..rs
Se estiver errado por favor me corrigem... Existe uma solução para isso?

----------


## OSNIR

Bom exercitar o cerebro, mas já temos soluções no mercado para isso... além da queda na tensão teremos também na corrente, e enviando uma tensão tão baixa não irá funcionar perfeitamente... a solução é um regulador que aceite mais de 120v na entrada, as empresas como vertical simples, volt, ccn entre outras usam assim... e funciona... eu mesmo mando ac 220v, coloco disjuntores no percurso... vale lembrar que muitos switchs já possuem regulador de voltagem internos e podem usar estes mesmo mudando apenas o capacitor de entrada usado para desacoplamento e filtro... normalmente vem para 16v e pode substituir para 63v digamos neste projeto de vocês.


Mas é isso ai... mãos a roda e boa sorte a todos.

----------


## goplex

> Bom exercitar o cerebro, mas já temos soluções no mercado para isso... além da queda na tensão teremos também na corrente, e enviando uma tensão tão baixa não irá funcionar perfeitamente... a solução é um regulador que aceite mais de 120v na entrada, as empresas como vertical simples, volt, ccn entre outras usam assim... e funciona... eu mesmo mando ac 220v, coloco disjuntores no percurso... vale lembrar que muitos switchs já possuem regulador de voltagem internos e podem usar estes mesmo mudando apenas o capacitor de entrada usado para desacoplamento e filtro... normalmente vem para 16v e pode substituir para 63v digamos neste projeto de vocês.
> 
> 
> Mas é isso ai... mãos a roda e boa sorte a todos.


A Ideia do tópico não é usar soluções ja existentes... mesmo por que ambas soluções que citou, tanto Vertical Simples quanto Volt, utiliza 165VDC de tensão, o que é uma loucura, muito menos 220V AC. Não conseguira aprovação de nenhuma empresa de energia elétrica da cidade.. pois permitem no máximo 60VDC de tensão nos postes.. 
Alem desse grande problema que citei.. o valor que ambas cobram pelo seus equipamentos.. é incompatível com o que podemos no momento..
Estamos tentando usar soluções baratas, de menos riscos e mais profissionais..
Agradecemos a contribuição!

----------


## OSNIR

Então amigos existem 2 soluções que são passivas de energia, adsl ou fibra fttx... o custo não é alto, estarei utilizando fibra em breve e talvez tambem adsl.

----------


## caraipe

> Então amigos existem 2 soluções que são passivas de energia, adsl ou fibra fttx... o custo não é alto, estarei utilizando fibra em breve e talvez tambem adsl.


Caro amigo. Esse custo MAIS BARATO que vc se refere a DSL é de quanto.... pois onde sei o custo para viabilização de um projeto desse não cabe no orçamento de muitos colegas aqui. 

Grato.

----------


## OSNIR

Amigo o custo realmente não é o menor, mas o custo beneficio compensa, um dslan de 48 portas custa entre 2.800,00 e 5.000,00 a depender da marca e tecnologia, o cabeamento com cabo 100 pares custa 9,00/mt + ferragens, digamos que em 1km iremos gastar uns 15.000,00... os demais km sairia por uns 10.000,00... mas vai economizar no cliente final, pois ´pode usar cabo utp e um modem que custará uns 50,00 no final e pode passar uma boa banda por cliente. em fibra usando fttx o custo por incrivel que pareça é menor, mas os equipamentos para clientes sai muito caro e tambem as ferramentas para trabalhar com fibra.

----------


## GRACIEL2013

> Saudações amigos do Under...
> 
> Segue em anexo, uma cópia de um projeto que estou executando aqui.
> 
> Trata-se de uma forma eficiente de se alimentar os switch´s, afim de evitar travamentos e de
> se transportar dados e alimentação via cabo utp.
> Anexo 40067


Ola Boa NOite, voce ainda usa dessa tecnologia, e se pode me dizer aonde encontro essa fonte de 48v com 15a

----------


## nalvo

Graciel2013,

Eu ainda tenho uma pequena parte da rede rodando assim, mas eu te recomendo outra forma, que é vc injetar uma corrente maior na rede, transformando os 127v em corrente continuar... dessa forma vc consegue ir mais longe com a rede...

Estou fazendo um novo projeto aqui e irie postar para voce ver!

----------


## OSNIR

Bom dia a todos, eu sugiro aos amigos que adotem uma solução pronta como as vendidas por várias empresas, todas se baseiam no mesmo principio, e todas funcionam muito bem, basta respeitar as caracteristicas do equipamento... façam um bom projeto, consigam um mapa da localidade que será cabeada e façam o serviço tomando todos os cuidados necessários. dai em diante é só alegria.

----------


## GRACIEL2013

> Graciel2013,
> 
> Eu ainda tenho uma pequena parte da rede rodando assim, mas eu te recomendo outra forma, que é vc injetar uma corrente maior na rede, transformando os 127v em corrente continuar... dessa forma vc consegue ir mais longe com a rede...
> 
> Estou fazendo um novo projeto aqui e irie postar para voce ver!


Obrigado, Fico muito agradecido!
Vlw

----------


## tecnet

Amigo nalvo diga para agente por favor qual e a nova solucao para rede cabeada que voce esta usando ai obrigado.

----------


## nalvo

Saudações amigos do Under....

Ainda esta semana vou postar uma ideia mais prática de alimentação e distribuição por cabo que estou usando aqui...

----------


## nalvo

Amigos.... Segue foto do painel de distribuição de dados e energia que estou utilizando aqui.

Esquema muito simples, o qual eu retifico os 110v da rede eletrica, e injeto junto com a minha rede de dados....

Nas caixas instaladas nos postes vai 01 par de PoE, onde chaga os dados e separa a alimentação (foto 02)...


Simples e Prático!!!!

----------


## icebox

> Amigos.... Segue foto do painel de distribuição de dados e energia que estou utilizando aqui.
> 
> Esquema muito simples, o qual eu retifico os 110v da rede eletrica, e injeto junto com a minha rede de dados....
> 
> Nas caixas instaladas nos postes vai 01 par de PoE, onde chaga os dados e separa a alimentação (foto 02)...
> 
> 
> Simples e Prático!!!!




Nalvo vc coloca 110 vac no cabo?
o esquema ideal seria uma fonte que transforma-se 110 vac em saida de 170 vdc e jogar longe 
 :Smile:

----------


## OSNIR

Rsrs... Terrorismo no fórum...

Cara isso é loucura, voce esta retificando AC sem isolar por um transformador ou uma fonte chaveada? ta doido, maluco ou coisa parecida? a única coisa que quero saber é como esta reduzindo a voltagem para os 12v do switch ? o resto é loucura a meu ver.

----------


## icebox

> Rsrs... Terrorismo no fórum...
> 
> Cara isso é loucura, voce esta retificando AC sem isolar por um transformador ou uma fonte chaveada? ta doido, maluco ou coisa parecida? a única coisa que quero saber é como esta reduzindo a voltagem para os 12v do switch ? o resto é loucura a meu ver.


Assim é complicado
O certo é colocar uma fonte chaveada com saida de 170 vdc
Mas não encontro essas fontes em lugar nenhum

Alguem conhece onde comprar?

----------


## OSNIR

Me explica como esta baixando para 12v do switch esta tensao de 110v...

----------


## nalvo

Amigos, não é terrorismo não...

Tem algum técnico em eletrônica ou engenheiro ai? Não? OK! Presente! podem falar comigo!


Com relação à fonte dos switchs: Elas são chaveadas e funcionam com AC ou DC e podem operar entre 100 a 220 V.
Essa fonte me fornece 160V CC.
Esse painel que aparece na foto anterior nao esta completo, esta faltanto a outra placa (da fonte), projeto meu tambem!

Segue a foto: (nao tirei foto do painel todo montado, tem nele ainda o banco de baterias).

----------


## OSNIR

Amigo, explica para que tantos relés? tantos diodos? quanto as fontes funcionarem com AC ou DC esta correto, porem o fato de fazer a conversão AC / DC já irá consumir uma corrente maior que se utilizasse uma conversão DC / DC,

----------


## nalvo

Chaveamento para entrar em modo bateria, e chaveamento para colocar todas as baterias para carregar com apenas um carregador flutuante...

Eu ai postar o esquema eletrico completo aqui... mas só vai me dar perturbação isso.... é melhor deixar quieto e quem achar que isso é loucura ou nao funciona, podem pagar os 2 mil no painel da ccn ind, e mais um rio de dinheiro com pd´s.

Esta fonte que mondei ja esta rodando em uma rede com 2500 metros, muitos e muito switchs, e 80 clientes instalados.

Total gasto: 2600,00 (rede toda), custo por cliente R$ 32,00. 

45 dias rodando sem parar, sem pausa, teve 3 interrupções de energia nesse periodo e a rede nao parou.....

----------


## OSNIR

Amigo parabéns pelo projeto, seria muito interessante se postasse o diagrama elétrico do seu projeto, pois podemos colaborar e melhorar o mesmo... sou técnico em eletrônica e posso te passar algumas dicas úteis, como por exemplo colocar um transformador isolador em seu projeto e alterar as fontes originais dos switchs para ter menor perda de tensão pelo percurso do cabeamento.

----------


## icebox

> Amigos, não é terrorismo não...
> 
> Tem algum técnico em eletrônica ou engenheiro ai? Não? OK! Presente! podem falar comigo!
> 
> 
> Com relação à fonte dos switchs: Elas são chaveadas e funcionam com AC ou DC e podem operar entre 100 a 220 V.
> Essa fonte me fornece 160V CC.
> Esse painel que aparece na foto anterior nao esta completo, esta faltanto a outra placa (da fonte), projeto meu tambem!
> 
> Segue a foto: (nao tirei foto do painel todo montado, tem nele ainda o banco de baterias).




Muito show , assim fica um espetáculo

----------


## icebox

> Chaveamento para entrar em modo bateria, e chaveamento para colocar todas as baterias para carregar com apenas um carregador flutuante...
> 
> Eu ai postar o esquema eletrico completo aqui... mas só vai me dar perturbação isso.... é melhor deixar quieto e quem achar que isso é loucura ou nao funciona, podem pagar os 2 mil no painel da ccn ind, e mais um rio de dinheiro com pd´s.
> 
> Esta fonte que mondei ja esta rodando em uma rede com 2500 metros, muitos e muito switchs, e 80 clientes instalados.
> 
> Total gasto: 2600,00 (rede toda), custo por cliente R$ 32,00. 
> 
> 45 dias rodando sem parar, sem pausa, teve 3 interrupções de energia nesse periodo e a rede nao parou.....




Nalvo deixa ver se entendi , ela pode ser ligada em baterias stacionárias de 12v ?
E ela têm a capacidade de efetuar o carregamento das mesmas??

----------


## nalvo

> Nalvo deixa ver se entendi , ela pode ser ligada em baterias stacionárias de 12v ?
> E ela têm a capacidade de efetuar o carregamento das mesmas??


Esta ligada em 10 baterias de Nobreak. O carregamento é feito por um carregador flutuante!

----------


## OSNIR

Como carrega as baterias se elas estão em série? ele carrega uma de cada vez? não entendi o principio ainda de funcionamento...

----------


## icebox

> Esta ligada em 10 baterias de Nobreak. O carregamento é feito por um carregador flutuante!



muito bom!!!!
Só a fonte sem as baterias quanto custa fazer essa maravilha da natureza?
Tens ideia?

----------


## nalvo

> muito bom!!!!
> Só a fonte sem as baterias quanto custa fazer essa maravilha da natureza?
> Tens ideia?


Custou Caro.... quase 100 reais!... rsrsrsrs

- - - Atualizado - - -




> Como carrega as baterias se elas estão em série? ele carrega uma de cada vez? não entendi o principio ainda de funcionamento...


Por isso os relês! po isso tantos diodos!

----------


## icebox

> Amigo parabéns pelo projeto, seria muito interessante se postasse o diagrama elétrico do seu projeto, pois podemos colaborar e melhorar o mesmo... sou técnico em eletrônica e posso te passar algumas dicas úteis, como por exemplo colocar um transformador isolador em seu projeto e alterar as fontes originais dos switchs para ter menor perda de tensão pelo percurso do cabeamento.



essas alterações evitariam as famosas travadas no switch's??

----------


## icebox

> Custou Caro.... quase 100 reais!... rsrsrsrs
> 
> - - - Atualizado - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Por isso os relês! po isso tantos diodos!



Caramba Nalvo isso é o sonho de todo o mundo que tele alimenta a rede!!!!

Seria possivel uma versão completa que carrega as baterias
e uma versão mais simples (barata) sem baterias, só alimentar os switches?

----------


## nalvo

> Caramba Nalvo isso é o sonho de todo o mundo que tele alimenta a rede!!!!
> 
> Seria possivel uma versão completa que carrega as baterias
> e uma versão mais simples (barata) sem baterias, só alimentar os switches?


Eu ja tenho essas duas versões aqui! 
Uma com um banco de 10 baterias. Outra apenas a fonte. Só a fonte nao custa 20 reais para fazer... 

Eu nao ia postar mais nada aqui... por causa de criticas.... todo mundo se acha engenheiro, e sem saber do que esta falando vai logo criticando e falando: "mas isso nao pode!", "isso nao tem como funcionar"...

Aqui esta funcionando, e perfeitamente. Tenho 20 anos de experiencia com eletronica, e nao vejo problema algum em injetar essa alimentação (estando ela retificada), na rede.

Tenho mais 5 projetos em andamento, todos muito barato e eficiente!!!! Se eu animar eu posto aqui!

----------


## icebox

olha ai essa 


video youtube

----------


## icebox

Que isso Nalvo estamos aqui para ajudar uns aos outros
Mas têm gente com o EGO acima da média hahahahahah
Não pode estragar o espírito de partilha e entreajuda

----------


## nalvo

> olha ai essa 
> 
> 
> video youtube



.

----------


## icebox

Toda vedada não é perigoso??
Esquentar demais no verão e quebrar?

----------


## icebox

> olha ai essa 
> 
> 
> video youtube


essa forma de isolar a energia com fita é muito primitiva
hehehehehe
ficou mais bacana os injetores da rede do Nalvo

----------


## OSNIR

Bom pessoal, tenho média de 10km de rede cabeada e desenvolvi um projéto parecido para substituir o que uso atualmente com AC, porém não gosto da idéia de mandar alimentação via cabo de rede principalmente pelo fato de estar migrando minha rede para /1000, cabo FE tem muita perda pois não é de cobre, também não concordo em mandar AC retificado, no projeto que tenho utilizo um transformador de 115v no primário e 170v no secundário x 5A, reticado por uma ponte retificadora e capacitores de filtro de 220mf x 400v e capacitores de poliéster... falta desenvolter uma forma de carregar estas baterias sem sobrecarrega-las, a idéia inicial é de colocar esta fonte ligada ao nobreak do datacenter, porém preferia um banco de baterias por ter autonomia maior pois não faria conversão DC/AC, quanto a levar alimentação estou pensando em cabo PP ou outro mais barato se encontrar feito de cobre.

Então acho que o amigo deve ser paciente, ouvir os comentários e tirar algo de proveitoso deles, pois não está descobrindo a roda nem é o dono da razão, se é técnico em eletrônica já deve ter ouvido o termo "Rabo quente", termo este utilizado para designar equipamentos antigos qua davam muito choque pelo tato de não ter isolamento da rede AC e que provacam descargas para o terra tornando-se muito perigosas, dai a necessidade de se isolar o circuito a rede AC padrão este que é usado por todos os fabricantes de equipamentos eletrônicos por ser mais seguro.

----------


## icebox

> Bom pessoal, tenho média de 10km de rede cabeada e desenvolvi um projéto parecido para substituir o que uso atualmente com AC, porém não gosto da idéia de mandar alimentação via cabo de rede principalmente pelo fato de estar migrando minha rede para /1000, cabo FE tem muita perda pois não é de cobre, também não concordo em mandar AC retificado, no projeto que tenho utilizo um transformador de 115v no primário e 170v no secundário x 5A, reticado por uma ponte retificadora e capacitores de filtro de 220mf x 400v e capacitores de poliéster... falta desenvolter uma forma de carregar estas baterias sem sobrecarrega-las, a idéia inicial é de colocar esta fonte ligada ao nobreak do datacenter, porém preferia um banco de baterias por ter autonomia maior pois não faria conversão DC/AC, quanto a levar alimentação estou pensando em cabo PP ou outro mais barato se encontrar feito de cobre.
> 
> Então acho que o amigo deve ser paciente, ouvir os comentários e tirar algo de proveitoso deles, pois não está descobrindo a roda nem é o dono da razão, se é técnico em eletrônica já deve ter ouvido o termo "Rabo quente", termo este utilizado para designar equipamentos antigos qua davam muito choque pelo tato de não ter isolamento da rede AC e que provacam descargas para o terra tornando-se muito perigosas, dai a necessidade de se isolar o circuito a rede AC padrão este que é usado por todos os fabricantes de equipamentos eletrônicos por ser mais seguro.



Pq migrar para Gyga e não usar fibra criando mais celulas?
Creio que Rede Gyga vai ficar ate mais cara

----------


## icebox

Bom já deu para ver que a galera da Eletrônica não é unida & nem se entende.
Pena

Abraços

----------


## labrbomfim

Cara, esquece os senhores dos anéis aqui do fórum... sua participação é muito importante por aqui... eles criticam e, dão a dica... compra de empresa tal... será que não são vendedores? toca seu barco... aqui, retifico com um capacitor e uma ponte... nunca tive problemas... só com raios, mas para isto, não sei se existe muito remédio... projetei uma caixa autosustentável no próprio cabo... fica show de bola e, muito prárico de montar... não perdemos tempo montando caixas no poste, nem ficamos brigando por espaço... é prender o cabo com esticador, conectar o cabo em qq porta do switch e, o cabo que vai pro seguinte... só pra raio mesmo que ainda não achei remédio...

Abraço!





> Eu ja tenho essas duas versões aqui! 
> Uma com um banco de 10 baterias. Outra apenas a fonte. Só a fonte nao custa 20 reais para fazer... 
> 
> Eu nao ia postar mais nada aqui... por causa de criticas.... todo mundo se acha engenheiro, e sem saber do que esta falando vai logo criticando e falando: "mas isso nao pode!", "isso nao tem como funcionar"...
> 
> Aqui esta funcionando, e perfeitamente. Tenho 20 anos de experiencia com eletronica, e nao vejo problema algum em injetar essa alimentação (estando ela retificada), na rede.
> 
> Tenho mais 5 projetos em andamento, todos muito barato e eficiente!!!! Se eu animar eu posto aqui!

----------


## OSNIR

Amigo irei sim usar fibra, consegui autorizaçao para colocar postes colados com da compahia de energia e montarei um circuito em anel para atender os clientes usaremos cabo utp, para empresa via fibra, toda a rede já existente remanejaremos para outras localidades, a questao de montar a rede gigabit é que começaremos a vender planos de 5mb.

----------


## icebox

> Cara, esquece os senhores dos anéis aqui do fórum... sua participação é muito importante por aqui... eles criticam e, dão a dica... compra de empresa tal... será que não são vendedores? toca seu barco... aqui, retifico com um capacitor e uma ponte... nunca tive problemas... só com raios, mas para isto, não sei se existe muito remédio... projetei uma caixa autosustentável no próprio cabo... fica show de bola e, muito prárico de montar... não perdemos tempo montando caixas no poste, nem ficamos brigando por espaço... é prender o cabo com esticador, conectar o cabo em qq porta do switch e, o cabo que vai pro seguinte... só pra raio mesmo que ainda não achei remédio...
> 
> Abraço!



Essa sua caixa autossustentável, ela fica presa no teu próprio cabo utp ou na cordoalha da operadora?
Achei interessante essa sua ideia, mas ai vcs não tem pipa?
Se o cabo for cortado a caixa vai cair no chão?

Abraços

----------


## tecnet

Amigo NALVO PARABENS PELO COMPARTILHAMENTO DE SUA TECNOLOGIA OBRIGADO ESTA OTIMO TERIA COMO COMPARTILHAR MAIS DETALHES POR FAVOR ?

----------


## tecnet

Nalvo Manda Por favor a versao completa com o carregamento de baterias por favor

----------


## vendasubiquiti

Naldo só para entender, os cabos que enviam energia é o mesmo de dados?

----------


## labrbomfim

Energia vai pelos pares azul e marrom, seguindo o padrão de positivo no par azul e negativo no marrom.





> Naldo só para entender, os cabos que enviam energia é o mesmo de dados?

----------


## OSNIR

Boa tarde pessoal!

Depois de muito pesquisar acabei desenvolvendo uma solução para rede cabeada simples, segura, eficaz e de baixo custo... segue a topologia:


NOBREAK SAIDA 110V > FONTE DC 180V COM ISOLAÇÃO AC > FONTE DC/DC 180V / 12V > SWITCH 12V...

USA-SE 2 PARES PARA A REDE /100 E 2 PARES PARA A ALIMENTAÇÃO, EM CADA CAIXA TEREMOS UMA EMENDA TIPO SINDAL PARA LIGARMOS O CONVERSOR DC/DC E DAR CONTINUIDADE NA REDE DE ALIMENTAÇÃO... NÃO É NADA DE OUTRO MUNDO NEM DESCOBRIMOS A RODA, MAS FIZEMOS UM ARRANJO BEM LEGAL E QUE FICA BEM ORGANIZADO...

INTERESSADOS EM ADQUIRIR A FONTE E UMA CAIXA COM SWITCH E FONTE DC/DC PODEM ENTRAR EM CONTATO.

FONTE AC/DC ISOLADA COM 180V / 150W PROTEÇÃO VIA FUSIVEL PARA SOBRECARGAS E CHAVE LIGA DESLIGA (+ - 30 SWITCHS)= R$ 500,00

FONTE CONVERSOR DC/DC 90 A 200V / 12V X 700MA COM LED INDICADOR COM PROTEÇÃO CONTRA INVERSÃO DE ALIMENTAÇÃO = R$ 30,00

PLACA SWITCH /100 COM 8 PORTAS (INTELBRAS POR SER A MAIS ESTÁVEL ENTRE AS QUE TESTAMOS) = R$ 35,00

CAIXA PADRÃO TELECOM COM SWITCH E FONTE E LED INDICADOR DE OPERAÇÃO = R$ 115,00

Alcance é de 3km não temos problemas de travamento, podemos fazer as fontes com até 1000w, porém aconselho usar máximo de 300w e se necessário colocar uma fonte igual a cada 3km aumentando assim o alcance da rede em até 6km para cada ramificação.

BOM PESSOAL, USAMOS ESTA SOLUÇÃO EM NOSSA REDE COM 15KM JÁ COM 3 PONTOS DE REALIMENTAÇÃO APENAS.

----------


## tecnet

Posta fotos atende quantos clientes com essa solucao ?

----------


## OSNIR

Estamos com 350 clientes nesta rede, ping entre 0 e 3ms... vou postar umas fotos esta semana sim, ok, estou recebendo mais material amanhã, assim que tiver tudo pronto postarei as fotos das caixas montadas.

----------


## tecnet

Amigo qual cabo de rede voce ta usando ai ?

----------


## OSNIR

Furukawa linha SOHO

----------


## nalvo

ta ai a solução:

https://under-linux.org/showthread.p...350#post672350

----------


## tecnet

Gente esse equipamentos do Nalvo e 100 % Qualidade confiram aprovado.

----------


## nalvo

Obrigado TecNet... que bom que gostou.... despachei mais uma fonte e 10 switchs para voce hoje....

----------


## nalvo

Vídeo demonstrando na pratica o funcionamento da fonte com os switchs:

----------


## nalvo

Vídeo demonstrando na pratica o funcionamento da fonte com os switchs:

www.nvxequipamentos.com.br

----------


## tecnet

Nalvo nao Recebi o codigo de rastreamento depois manda para min por emails galera irei postar as fotos .

----------


## jorgeandre_3

nalvo me manda um contato seu, preciso falar com vc, obrigado

----------


## vendasubiquiti

Nalvo favor passa seu skype

----------


## zloocovick

> Nalvo favor passa seu skype


Nalvo,

preciso de 10 switchs + fonte.

me passa teu contato pra fecharmos.

grato desde já.

Williams Charles

----------


## zloocovick

> Nalvo nao Recebi o codigo de rastreamento depois manda para min por emails galera irei postar as fotos .



Tecnet,

poderias nos passar contato do Nalvo?

grato desde já.

Williams Charles
skype : zloocovick
81 98791920

----------


## nalvo

Um dos problemas que estou vendo muita gente reclamar da rede cabeada é a queima de equipamentos.

Começa um temporal, dono de provedor fica desesperado... e com razão, nunca se sabe o que pode acontecer.

Eu mesmo em minha rede, ja tive problemas de queima de switch em cascata... 10, 15 até 20...

Com anos de experiência na area de rede e eletronica, comecei a desenvolver meus proprios equipamentos... desde fontes de alimentação, switchs com PoE, paineis com baterias....

O ultimo produto que fiz, e q ja esta testado e retestado, é um protetor para sobretensão, raios e correntes estáticas.



Moderadores, não é propaganda... estou apenas mostrando para todos uma forma prática e eficiente de se proteger redes cabeadas...

Amigos, eu ainda nao estou comercializando esse produto... mas em breve terei para atender a todos que precisarem.


Atenciosamente,

Nalvo
www.nvxequipamentos.com.br

----------


## JuniorCaucaia

Boa noite, pessoal é o seguinte peguei o esquema q o amigo nalvo passou, so que não consegui regular de 48v para 12v dos switchs da rede, ai coloquei uma fonte de 24v 10amp, mas quando chega no último switch tem a voltagem correta mas o mesmo não liga.
O que fazer?

----------


## marcelomg

Sem vlans, como seria possível controlar o broadcast e a comunicação entre clientes?

----------


## labrbomfim

Pense na dor de cabeça... caiu um raio bem pertinho da minha rede e, queimou quase 30 switches... sem adaptação e, vários adaptados que foram comprados de vários fornecedores, inclusive aqui do Under... notei que o surto veio pelo par de dados e saiu irradiando na rede, queimando as wans dos roteadores e, alguns literalmente explodiram... alimento minha rede com corrente contínua, de uma fonte que comprei de um participante do fórum... existe alguma forma eficiente de proteger os pares de dados desta situação? Uso cabo 2 pares para instalar o cliente... os pares de POE não são usados nas instalações dos clientes... Preciso de uma solução urgente pois, este bairro é terrível com raios...

----------


## onnet

Foi-se o tempo de compartilhar as idéias sem se tornar mercado livre kkkkkkkkkk.

----------


## labrbomfim

Esqueci de mencionar onnet... é a cabeça cheio com estes problemas mas, todo trabalho deve ser recompensado... caso saiba algo, pagarei, claro.




> Foi-se o tempo de compartilhar as idéias sem se tornar mercado livre kkkkkkkkkk.

----------


## labrbomfim

Olá Nalvo, não tá no site o protetor pra vender. Qto tá custando e, onde instalo ele? Queimei 30 switches aqui, fora roteadores e pior, máquina de clientes.

Aguardo.





> Um dos problemas que estou vendo muita gente reclamar da rede cabeada é a queima de equipamentos.
> 
> Começa um temporal, dono de provedor fica desesperado... e com razão, nunca se sabe o que pode acontecer.
> 
> Eu mesmo em minha rede, ja tive problemas de queima de switch em cascata... 10, 15 até 20...
> 
> Com anos de experiência na area de rede e eletronica, comecei a desenvolver meus proprios equipamentos... desde fontes de alimentação, switchs com PoE, paineis com baterias....
> 
> O ultimo produto que fiz, e q ja esta testado e retestado, é um protetor para sobretensão, raios e correntes estáticas.
> ...

----------


## djigor

O que estava vendo e deve ser muito bom é o protetor de rede da clamper...para a parte de dados ele pode proteger...

http://www.clamper.com.br/produtos-d...px?produto=156

Agora para a parte de poe é mais complicado pois ele limita a 60v no máximo...

----------


## Mephisto

> Saudações amigos do Under...
> 
> Segue em anexo, uma cópia de um projeto que estou executando aqui.
> 
> Trata-se de uma forma eficiente de se alimentar os switch´s, afim de evitar travamentos e de
> se transportar dados e alimentação via cabo utp.
> Anexo 40067




Nao li o topico todo nao sei se alguem ja comentou..mas vamos la.....


Vi algumas coisas que no meu entendimento/conhecimento podem dar problemas serios....


1º a alimentação 7805 alem de fornecer APENAS 1A nao suporta 48V.....mesmo que suportasse...trata se de um regulador linear...e nao um DC-DC STEP DOWN como seria o correto... esse regulador vai literalmente FRITAR sob essas condiçoes alem de nao fornecer uma alimentação adequada.

2º vc vai ficar limitado a apenas 100 Megas essa configuração...pois 2 pares vao pra alimentação.

3º é bem dificil de fazer uma configuração em anel nesse modo.....pois vai precisar de 2 cabos pelo menos... se parar o primeiro switch para tudo

4º tem que colocar um switch L2 pelo menos para poder controlar via vlan..ou vpls para evitar problemas..

5º creio ser uma solução mais duradora lancar fibra e fazer GPON ou GEPON ja que vc vai usar postes e pegar por eles...

6º vc obrigatoriamente via ter que parar a cada 100M....fica quase inviavel fazer uma rede troncal robusta dessa forma....

Mais o problema ja citado de um raio atingir toda a rede....

enfim...nao creio que seja viavel financeira e tecnicamente fazer uma rede dessas...para atender um volume grande de usuarios

----------


## labrbomfim

O problema é que só protege a instalação elétrica e, no meu caso, seria proteção no cabo de rede...





> O que estava vendo e deve ser muito bom é o protetor de rede da clamper...para a parte de dados ele pode proteger...
> 
> http://www.clamper.com.br/produtos-d...px?produto=156
> 
> Agora para a parte de poe é mais complicado pois ele limita a 60v no máximo...


- - - Atualizado - - -

Vou testar o protetor de surto do Naldo. Tenho quase 100 clientes pedurados nesta rota e, o único problema é raio.




> Nao li o topico todo nao sei se alguem ja comentou..mas vamos la.....
> 
> 
> Vi algumas coisas que no meu entendimento/conhecimento podem dar problemas serios....
> 
> 
> 1º a alimentação 7805 alem de fornecer APENAS 1A nao suporta 48V.....mesmo que suportasse...trata se de um regulador linear...e nao um DC-DC STEP DOWN como seria o correto... esse regulador vai literalmente FRITAR sob essas condiçoes alem de nao fornecer uma alimentação adequada.
> 
> 2º vc vai ficar limitado a apenas 100 Megas essa configuração...pois 2 pares vao pra alimentação.
> ...

----------


## djigor

> O problema é que só protege a instalação elétrica e, no meu caso, seria proteção no cabo de rede...


Amigo olha o link do protetor que lhe enviei...ele é para RJ45...

Só não pode ser utilizado no POE se o mesmo for acima de 60v...

----------


## Ricardoempresas

nalvo voce poderia orçar esse equipamento pra min ja na caixa?

----------


## henriqu3

o cabo utp não esquentou com 15a ?

----------


## henriqu3

> Saudações amigos do Under...
> 
> Segue em anexo, uma cópia de um projeto que estou executando aqui.
> 
> Trata-se de uma forma eficiente de se alimentar os switch´s, afim de evitar travamentos e de
> se transportar dados e alimentação via cabo utp.
> Anexo 40067


o cabo utp não esquentou com 15a ?

----------


## denilsoncosta

Bom dia, galera. Comprei essa fonte do Nalvo em setembro de 2014 e está funcionando até hoje sem nenhum stress, 100% aprovado. Surgiu uma necessidade específica que eu não sei se o Nalvo ou os amigos podem me ajudar: a minha fonte é ligada num nobreak que alimenta uns 10 switchs, no último vai para a casa de um colega meu que também tem uma fonte dessa, mas agora que entra o X da questão, quando minha energia acaba por qualquer motivo, ele fica sem internet na casa dele, pois os meus switchs alimentam a rede dele, posso ligar as duas fontes juntas (positivo com positivo e negativo com negativo) para quando a minha energia acabar a rede dele alimentar a minha? Não sei se fui claro, mas fica a dúvida, sei também que 10 switchs é pouco, mas prefiro fazer assim já que ligo meu PTP e meu PMTP também nessa fonte. @*nalvo* dá uma força aí, como poderia implementar esse protetor de surto, qual o valor?

----------


## lucasfcfarias

Amigos do under, eu tenho a necessidade de alimentar apenas 2 switchs qual seria a melhor solução para o meu caso? Vou colocar o 1° a 50 metros e o 2° a 60 metros do 1°. No segundo irei levar apenas dados para caber um prédio vizinho e lá irei criar um servidor próprio. Não tenho esperiencia com eletrônica, aqui minha tensão é 110. Seria melhor colocar outro cabo passando apenas energia para os switchs ou mandar junto no mesmo cabo de rede dados e energa?

----------


## FMANDU

Alguem ja tem uma solução para proteger os swithes em caso de surto?

----------


## delegato

Rapaz nos pd da volt posso está enganado mais eles colocaram varistores protegendo os pares vedes e laranja já que o surto vem pelo dados.

Deve se fazer algo com centelhador também.

Queria saber como usar esse varistor nos fios verdes e laranja se isso prejudica a conexão LAN.

----------


## brunok1pc

> Rapaz nos pd da volt posso está enganado mais eles colocaram varistores protegendo os pares vedes e laranja já que o surto vem pelo dados.
> 
> Deve se fazer algo com centelhador também.
> 
> Queria saber como usar esse varistor nos fios verdes e laranja se isso prejudica a conexão LAN.


 olha essa novidade aqui no canal

----------


## brunok1pc

> Rapaz nos pd da volt posso está enganado mais eles colocaram varistores protegendo os pares vedes e laranja já que o surto vem pelo dados.
> 
> Deve se fazer algo com centelhador também.
> olha essa novidade rede Gigabit muito barata
> 
> 
> 
> Queria saber como usar esse varistor nos fios verdes e laranja se isso prejudica a conexão LAN.





> Saudações amigos do Under...
> 
> Segue em anexo, uma cópia de um projeto que estou executando aqui.
> 
> Trata-se de uma forma eficiente de se alimentar os switch´s, afim de evitar travamentos e de
> se transportar dados e alimentação via cabo utp.
> Anexo 40067


olha essa novidade rede Gigabit

----------


## brunok1pc

ola amigo boa tarde gostaria de le mostra uma novidade em rede Gigabit cabeada para provedores esta aqui o video

----------


## brunok1pc

ola amigo boa tarde gostaria de le mostra uma novidade em rede Gigabit cabeada para provedores esta aqui o video


o sistema usa a penas uma fonte para alimentação da rede não necessita de Poe reverso para casa do cliente tonado a sim a rede bem mais fácil a instalação e barata só precisa de um Switch e um PD no poste e mais nada Também fabricamos Réguas Poe Gigabit

----------


## brunok1pc

ola amigo boa noite gostaria de le mostra uma novidade em rede Gigabit cabeada para provedores esta aqui o video


o sistema usa a penas uma fonte para alimentação da rede não necessita de Poe reverso para casa do cliente tonado a sim a rede bem mais fácil a instalação e barata só precisa de um Switch e um PD no poste e mais nada Também fabricamos Réguas Poe Gigabit

----------


## luiz2121

quanto a pessoa paga por cada poste ?

----------


## brunok1pc

http://pd-gigabit.890m.com/

----------


## MarcioArcaro

Vdd,..trabalho com eletronica e meio perigoso fazer isso,tacar 110v direto só retificando,imagino isso dando um curto vai virar um estopin,..tenho uma idéia aqui de insolar essa voltagem usando inversor 12v pwm de alta frequência para 160 ou mais com potência que pode passar de 1000watts,vai poucas peças transformador pode utilizar de fonte de pc velho aquele trafinho amarelo,recomendo a idéia,sem contar que vc pode utilizar uma fonte chaveada na entrada alimentando ou até mesmo carregando bateria,procurem no youtube inversor pwm com sucata e vejam.

Sou novo aqui na comunidade.

----------


## nenelpc

o pessoal aqui usa uma fonte vdc de 160 com Switch vlan intelbras, e na caixa recebe com a propria fonte do switch ja a corrente eh de 160, com essa corrente de 5-12v, qual seria a vantagem ?, poderia evitar mais queimas ?, pq aqui queima um pouco.

----------

